# VHO comparisons



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi y"all,

I use URI aquasun and have been very happy with the quanity and quality of light. Can any of you tell me how they compare with PC and T5? I would also like to know what your life time with these have been. The old ones I have with a reflector seem to last 6 months plus. The new cheaper ones without reflector seem to last much less time. Seems like 4 months and there is much less light. Anyone have comparisons they would like to share?

Also I would like to know if there are any other brands that are of equal or better quality to these. Where can you purchase URI for the best price?

TIA:mod:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

T5s are still very new here so it will be hard to find anyone who can tell you much about the life of the bulbs. PCs tend to last about a year. They will burn longer, but their effectiveness starts to dwindle then.

I've used a URI aquasun bulb once before and it worked pretty well. I wasn't impressed that it has an internal reflector. The external parabolic reflectors that most people are using work best at reducing restrike. If you already have the VHO system though, I see no reason to change it. I got my URI bulbs from the LFS at a reasonable price.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i had 2 t5's 54 ho's and 2 110 vho side by side in my canopy , and the t5's ran a whole lot cooler [ballasts and lights] an the lights cost me only $20 local you can fine them cheaper on line the lights were just as bright as the vho's and i'm not overdriveing them at all


----------



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

*T5 cooler*



inkslinger said:


> i had 2 t5's 54 ho's and 2 110 vho side by side in my canopy , and the t5's ran a whole lot cooler [ballasts and lights] an the lights cost me only $20 local you can fine them cheaper on line the lights were just as bright as the vho's and i'm not overdriveing them at all


Inkslinger,

How could T5 be cooler if you have equal wattage output. Seems like it would take more T5 to equal power of VHO, therefore more heat. More tubes more heat? Please correct me if i am wrong.

I am new to T5s. What wattage do 5 or 6 foots bulbs come in? I have 18 inches depth on the 100gal. Four 110watt VHO in this space give me prox 4.4 wpg, Although I think it is more due to power out put of VHO.

Anyone have any coments on the WPG rule as it applies to VHO?


----------



## RJSimoneaux (Jan 2, 2006)

*Restrike*



AaronT said:


> T5s are still very new here so it will be hard to find anyone who can tell you much about the life of the bulbs. PCs tend to last about a year. They will burn longer, but their effectiveness starts to dwindle then.
> 
> I've used a URI aquasun bulb once before and it worked pretty well. I wasn't impressed that it has an internal reflector. The external parabolic reflectors that most people are using work best at reducing restrike. If you already have the VHO system though, I see no reason to change it. I got my URI bulbs from the LFS at a reasonable price.


Aaron,

Could you explain restrike, Please? I thought reflectors prevented it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

RJSimoneaux said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Could you explain restrike, Please? I thought reflectors prevented it.


Parabolic reflectors reduce it, but nothing can prevent it. A regular curved half-circle reflector angles more light back into the bulb than a parabolic reflector. The parabolic reflector looks something like this:

reflector- ^^
bulb- O

Light bounces back onto the reflector and into the tank.

I realize that's a terribly crude image. I hope that helps.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

vho generate a lot of heat, i did't have to run a heater at all when the lights are on, water stayed about 82 ,higher in the summer ,good if you have discus , vho's are 110w for 1- 4 foot and the t5's are 54w for 1- 4 foot , the t5's need there refector too work, it refecs all the light down to the tank [the refector clips on to the light and wraps around it and aims the light strait down to the tank] the 110 vho's spreads the light out , even with the bulit in refector in the light itself , if you run vho's is a good idea to run some kind of fan to keep it cool a little it helps your life of the lights last a little longer ,supose to change them every 6 to 12 months, the t5's last about 2 years or less


----------

